# The Borgias



## boedicca

I am so looking forward to The Borgias tomorrow night!

So, this thread is set for Review Time.


----------



## strollingbones

i am not sure how i feel about this one......it is gonna be love or hate


----------



## boedicca

I love costume drama and intrigue.  I suspect this will be over the top good.


----------



## Grace

Havent heard about this one. Is it a Starz tv thing? Ill have to google it.


----------



## AllieBaba

WTH? I haven't heard about it..it's a new series??


----------



## strollingbones

showtime


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58hmD2sGV7Q]YouTube - The Borgias Trailer[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

AllieBaba said:


> WTH? I haven't heard about it..it's a new series??




As bones noted, it's on Showtime.  I only know about it because I saw a Billboard on Telegraph Ave. a few days ago.

I am So Watching It.   Some of the reviews on IMDB are excellent.

The Borgias (TV Series 2011) - IMDb


----------



## Toro

My wife was just watching it.  She said it was pretty good.


----------



## AllieBaba

Oh far out...

Jeremy Irons on His Role in the Showtime Series &lsquo;The Borgias&rsquo; -- New York Magazine


----------



## boedicca

Toro said:


> My wife was just watching it.  She said it was pretty good.




She was just watching it?  It's not on here until tomorrow night!


----------



## AllieBaba

Ok, so does everybody know the story of the borgias? I watched an excellent show on Lucretia...I think it was a biography production....Evil Women? It really was good (and no it doesn't appear she was particularly evil but she did have that reputation. Her children and the people in the town where she lived for years loved her). 

This is very promising.


----------



## Grace

I just googled. Read wiki, then went to see showtimes previews. I cant watch it on tv cuz I dont have showtime or the other premium channels. I have to wait for it to come out on dvd via netflix. So Ill be keeping an eyeball on this thread to see what yall think.


----------



## Grace

AllieBaba said:


> Ok, so does everybody know the story of the borgias? I watched an excellent show on Lucretia...I think it was a biography production....Evil Women? It really was good (and no it doesn't appear she was particularly evil but she did have that reputation. Her children and the people in the town where she lived for years loved her).
> 
> This is very promising.



Google it and click wiki. Gives all the gory details of them. All I can say is..wow.


----------



## AllieBaba

Lots of murders!

I was just reading up on the Borgias...maybe it was Dynasties on hulu.....Lucretia and the boys are the bastard children of the pope, they lived openly with him. She was used as a pawn by them and had at least one husband killed by them. One of her brothers was killed and dumped in a canal...I don't remember what happened to the other. I think he might have either been murdered or executed as well.


----------



## boedicca

Sounds like Good Clean Wholesome Fun for the Whole Family!


----------



## Grace

The wiki article I read said Lucretia wasnt as she has been portrayed...they think. Her affiliation tied her to their actions but she herself was innocent. But...it also stated she and her father were on a balcony watching her brother (I think it was her brother) killed villagers as sport.

This guy was a Pope. Makes ya wonder, doesnt it? Which is why I have a problem with "organized" religion. I wonder how many popes were popes because of what they did to BECOME pope.


----------



## AllieBaba

LUCRETIA IS MY IDOL!

Lol...

And Jeremy Irons isn't too bad, either, on a ethereal level.

though he does sort of creep me out..but he should, if he's playing the Borgia patriarch.


----------



## boedicca

He's very adept at chewing up the scenery, which is exactly the requirement in this type of drama.


----------



## Grace

House of Borgia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Historian Johann Burchard, contemporary of Alexander VI, who lived in the Vatican, states about Cesare:
> One day he went so far as to have the square of St Peter enclosed by a palisade, into which he ordered some prisoners - men, women and children - to be brought. He then had them bound, hand and foot, and being armed and mounted on a fiery charger, commenced a horrible attack upon them. Some he shot, and others he cut down with his sword, trampling them under his horse's feet. In less than half-an-hour, he wheeled around alone in a puddle of blood, among the dead bodies of his victims, while his Holiness and Madam Lucrezia, from a balcony, enjoyed the sight of that horrid scene.


----------



## Grace

Jeremy is perfect for that part. He rocks!


----------



## boedicca

I really loved him as Claus von Bulow in "Reversal of Fortune".  That is total guilty pleasure viewing.


----------



## AllieBaba

IMEURU said:


> The wiki article I read said Lucretia wasnt as she has been portrayed...they think. Her affiliation tied her to their actions but she herself was innocent. But...it also stated she and her father were on a balcony watching her brother (I think it was her brother) killed villagers as sport.
> 
> This guy was a Pope. Makes ya wonder, doesnt it? Which is why I have a problem with "organized" religion. I wonder how many popes were popes because of what they did to BECOME pope.


 
The whole celibacy thing is much  more rigid today than it was in the middle ages.

And he had the children before he became pope. He was just like a bishop or something. He treated the children well, and he didn't desert them but they were merciless when it came to using marriage ties for political reasons, and they were merciless when it came to eliminating people in their way. I think one of the brothers actually killed his brother.

After the male Borgias had Lucretia's hubby killed (she had just had a baby, I think) she was so pitiful for so long they finally had her moved to another portion of the castle so they wouldn't have to see her crying all the time.


----------



## boedicca

As you have a fascination for Lucretia Borgia, you would probably enjoy "Mirror Mirror" by Gregory Maguire (he wrote the novel "Wicked").  It's a retelling of Snow White with Lucretia as the wicked "queen".

Very good!


----------



## AllieBaba

IMEURU said:


> House of Borgia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Johann Burchard, contemporary of Alexander VI, who lived in the Vatican, states about Cesare:
> One day he went so far as to have the square of St Peter enclosed by a palisade, into which he ordered some prisoners - men, women and children - to be brought. He then had them bound, hand and foot, and being armed and mounted on a fiery charger, commenced a horrible attack upon them. Some he shot, and others he cut down with his sword, trampling them under his horse's feet. In less than half-an-hour, he wheeled around alone in a puddle of blood, among the dead bodies of his victims, while his Holiness and Madam Lucrezia, from a balcony, enjoyed the sight of that horrid scene.
Click to expand...

 
Well that's certainly colorful but possibly not accurate.

Still, it has limitless story telling potential. I hope they do it right, instead of just making it an incest story, I can't handle that. And why they find it necessary that we should WATCH sex scenes play out in real time, c'MON. I know what sex is..can we just get enough to know it happened and then move on???

though I did love the Tudors..for a while. Then it got so boring. It's like, okay there are 3.2 sex scenes in every single episode....one to start the episode, one to end it, one in the middle, and then the previews.


----------



## AllieBaba

Guess what..
I love youtube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHFEByHoBCE]YouTube - The Borgias Season 1 Episode 1 : The Poisoned Chalice {1/8}[/ame]


----------



## Grace

AllieBaba said:


> IMEURU said:
> 
> 
> 
> House of Borgia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Historian Johann Burchard, contemporary of Alexander VI, who lived in the Vatican, states about Cesare:
> One day he went so far as to have the square of St Peter enclosed by a palisade, into which he ordered some prisoners - men, women and children - to be brought. He then had them bound, hand and foot, and being armed and mounted on a fiery charger, commenced a horrible attack upon them. Some he shot, and others he cut down with his sword, trampling them under his horse's feet. In less than half-an-hour, he wheeled around alone in a puddle of blood, among the dead bodies of his victims, while his Holiness and Madam Lucrezia, from a balcony, enjoyed the sight of that horrid scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's certainly colorful but possibly not accurate.
> 
> Still, it has limitless story telling potential. I hope they do it right, instead of just making it an incest story, I can't handle that. And why they find it necessary that we should WATCH sex scenes play out in real time, c'MON. I know what sex is..can we just get enough to know it happened and then move on???
> 
> though I did love the Tudors..for a while. *Then it got so boring. It's like, okay there are 3.2 sex scenes in every single episode....one to start the episode, one to end it, one in the middle, and then the previews.*
Click to expand...


I hear ya. Same with Spartacus. But I read about it and it said it was all green screen acting and no actor was actually touching another actor except the kissing scenes. Um. Looked pretty darn real to me.


----------



## strollingbones

AllieBaba said:


> Lots of murders!
> 
> I was just reading up on the Borgias...maybe it was Dynasties on hulu.....Lucretia and the boys are the bastard children of the pope, they lived openly with him. She was used as a pawn by them and had at least one husband killed by them. One of her brothers was killed and dumped in a canal...I don't remember what happened to the other. I think he might have either been murdered or executed as well.




a fucking spoiler alert would have been nice.....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

boedicca said:


> I am so looking forward to The Borgias tomorrow night!
> 
> 
> So, this thread is set for Review Time.


Heavy  metal has been running a s reies for  years  not much costumes mostly  nudes and sex  orgies  its  gtrreat

heavy metal Borgias - Google Search


----------



## AllieBaba

strollingbones said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of murders!
> 
> I was just reading up on the Borgias...maybe it was Dynasties on hulu.....Lucretia and the boys are the bastard children of the pope, they lived openly with him. She was used as a pawn by them and had at least one husband killed by them. One of her brothers was killed and dumped in a canal...I don't remember what happened to the other. I think he might have either been murdered or executed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fucking spoiler alert would have been nice.....
Click to expand...

 
Sorry, bones, lol. It's history so I assume that people already know...

But be reassured..i watched the first half hour of the show and wasn't impressed as it doesn't seem to even nod to accuracy so who knows if historical spoilers are even going to make a difference.

 Lucrecia was removed from her mother's house at the age of 3 and went to live with her father; the first scenes of the show show her at home w/mom and brothers and she's obviously quite a bit older than 3 (15 going on 35?) And they were already hitting the incestuous side of it, which is kind of a cop out I think. I mean, save the incest for maybe episode 3.


----------



## Harry Dresden

lots of women commenting here......must be a chick flick type of series.....


----------



## AllieBaba

Yeah, kinda like the Tudors.

I'll try watching it again tonight and see if I like it any better...


----------



## Modbert

Harry Dresden said:


> lots of women commenting here......must be a chick flick type of series.....



 I would read through the comments in the first two pages but being careful of spoilers. I'm willing to give it a shot at some point. I have a lot of other shows I want to watch and books I want to read though.


----------



## boedicca

Finally got around to watching it last night; and it's one of those all too rare entertainment offerings which actually exceeded my expectations.    No spoilers, but I will say:

- Sumptuous production values; they definitely had the budget to enable
- Perfectly timed and scenery chewing by Jeremy Irons, he's riveting
- The rest of cast is quite well suited to their parts
- Very good dialogue and pacing


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> Finally got around to watching it last night; and it's one of those all too rare entertainment offerings which actually exceeded my expectations.    No spoilers, but I will say:
> 
> - Sumptuous production values; they definitely had the budget to enable
> - Perfectly timed and scenery chewing by Jeremy Irons, he's riveting
> - The rest of cast is quite well suited to their parts
> - Very good dialogue and pacing



Gratuitous sex.......what about nip shots?


----------



## boedicca

I said NO SPOILERS, bub.


----------



## Samson

boedicca said:


> I said NO SPOILERS, bub.



Ruta Gedmintas is Ursala







"Ruta" is Lithuanian for: "Sultry Sexy Blonde Chick"



> Ruta Gedmintas&#146;s first professional role was in an episode of the English boob-tube series Waking the Dead. Well, this small-breasted blonde can do that and more, as she proved a couple of years later with her recurring role as Elizabeth Blout on The Tudors. Her sex scene with the king in the series opener will leave your pants knighted.



Ruta Gedmintas nude


----------



## strollingbones

so far its alright....i am wanting to see the game of thrones or whatever its called...on hbo


----------

